# Can someone explain the difference between shooting a samick sage and grizzly



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Can someone explain the difference between shooting a samick sage and bear archery grizzly recurve? I have a 45# sage which was my first recurve, I shoot it almost every day. I originally just got a cheap recurve in case I didn't end up liking it. My question is if I buy a Fred bear grissly am I going to notice any difference from the sage? Smoothness , accuracy, enjoyment etc?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

not really.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

G - 

The difference is about 4". 
You'll have the peace of mind that you paid more than you did for the Sage.
I know that sounded flippant, but that's really all there is to it. 

If you're not reaching the Sages' stack point, you'll probably shoot it better than the Griz. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

I have a 29 1/2 inch draw.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry. I don’t have a helpful answer. I do share a different, but similar type of question.

I have also wondered whether I would really gain a huge benefit from purchasing a custom Hill-style American flat bow/semi-longbow versus a Bear Montana.

I understand that the Bear Montana is considered a slightly deflexed design rather than being a straight limbed bow; but, other than that exception, the Bear Montana has all the basic design features for which I am seeking. That is, unless there are some huge differences in smoothness, stacking at a 28.5” draw, or hand shock. I do not care at all about speed. I don’t require aesthetic beauty beyond that of a Bear Montana. 

I already have two such “Hill-style”/American flat longbows. Both are 30#. I find that I very much like the flat thin handles much better than the fat high-wrist pistol grips on my two recurves. The longbow handles remind me of the greatly improved handles on most of the new high-end PSE pro-series vertical compound bows since about 2011 (e.g., Evo’s).

I would like to get a new 40# longbow with the same type of handle as on my two 30# longbows.

I had considered two different bowyers who make custom Hill-style longbows. The costs are entirely irrelevant non-considerations for me. The wait time required to receive my custom longbow is a HUGE deterrent. I can walk in and out of my archery pro-shop with a new Bear Montana or, perhaps, be required to wait for two to three weeks should they not currently have a 40# specimen in stock.

One must wonder whether the huge (but completely understandable) wait period is really worth any real significant differences between those custom bows and the Bear Montana?

I emphasize that I DON’T know the answer to that question!!!


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

not that much difference, but for the nostalgia of having the Hill.

( i'll take the Montana every time)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not quite exactly answering your question, but I agree with Viper1. 

I have a Kodiak Mag, which is a shorter version of the Bear Grizzly/Kodiak series. A couple of weeks ago I gave an old friend a new Samick Journey (slightly longer Sage) as a gift, but naturally had to try it for myself. Although the Kodiak Mag is a classic, well-made bow that will last forever, I found the Samick to be a much better shooter, so much so that I ordered a Samick Phantom (a level up from the Sage) for myself.

Bows are always a personal preference, but I really like the Samicks. The Sage is a great bow for the price - if you want to upgrade, consider something higher up in the Samick line.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

I started with a Sage, then moved to a Super Grizzly. There is a difference, whether it's an improvement is probably an individual decision. Myself? I shoot the Super Grizzlies all the time. They just feel better to me. One piece bows in general feel better to me than takedowns. I put some lighter limbs on the Sage so I can loan it out to friends, otherwise it gathers dust. 

I like the Sage. It's the perfect starter bow, and would be just fine as an "only bow." I just really prefer the Super Grizzlies.

Martin Freedom recurves are really nice too, and can sometimes be found on Ebay or Amazon for well below list.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> G -
> You'll have the peace of mind that you paid more than you did for the Sage.


Wow ! just lol.

I have the Sage, this is my only bow and I am a beginner so can;t really compare with anything. Last week end 2 ppl from the club tried it and were surprised. They did not expect it to be that good. And I am using the default string that apparently is not that great.
Something that I do not get: Why no other brand is competing with this model ? Too low priced, they prefer to concentrate on the big fish that gain more ?


To the OP, have you considered upgrading to a metal ILF ? This is what I have in mind myself. Lot of models to choose from. Some are not too expensive like the Titan, Excel, Morrison (for some reason a lot of ppl seems to like Morrison). It depends what you want to do, and the style you like, but this is an option.


T


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the Sage and 2 Grizzlys. I have a 45 and 50 lb. IMO, the Grizzly pulls smoother pound for pound to my 28" draw.
My brother has the Journey, which is a 64" Sage. IMO , the Journey is the best setup between the Sage/Journey. 
To me, the design of the riser of the Sage works better with the 64" limbs if you pull 28 inches or more. Not that the Sage is stiff pulling but it just isn't as sweet.
The longer 64" setup will be easier for most folks to shoot, IMO.


----------



## TacticalCowboy (Oct 11, 2014)

I would say find one in your area and shoot it. If you like it and think it is worth the cost, buy it. If not, shoot other, more expensive bows and see if you like them better. I shot a Sage this weekend and was greatly surprised at the speed and lack of vibration. The draw is not as smooth as my Bob Lee, and I noticed some stacking right at the end of the draw (I draw right at 28"). Overall, I'd say it's the best bow for the money. Like I said before, try out whatever you're thinking about getting before you buy it.


----------



## starrider (Jan 27, 2014)

I had both a two sages and 2014 grizzly and 1970's something Grizzly. I now have three Sages and no Grizzlys. I'm also the Proud owner of Two Quinn Stallions. I liked the Grizzly but felt the Sage was a much better shooting bow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

the sage is an excellent shooting bow, im a fan of it, if you want a upgraded sage, take a look at the samick nighthawk, it has a better grip, better looks, beefier limbs and a tad smoother...


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

The Grizzly is American made! :usa2:

That may not matter to some.

But it does to me! :usa:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

The grizzly is much lighter in the hands though, it's a sweet shooting bow but the sage is a great value


----------



## kennybuilt (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Everybody
First post here. While I am not familiar with the Samick, I have owned 3 Bear Grizzly bows in the 40#-45# range. Very smooth pulling bows, quiet, light in the hand and very well balanced. All of mine were from 67-68 years, none of the new ones. All were 58" long. My draw length is 29.75" and after 28.5" all of mine began to stack. Being middle 50's now, my shoulders cant take the wear any more and I sold them all. I relegate myself to a minimum 66" length now with exception of a couple of 62" bows that don't stack at my draw length. If you are going to hunt with it, go for it. If you are going to shoot targets with it, you may find stacking to be a problem with the grizzly. I think I will have to take a look at one of the Samick Phantoms myself. You can never have to many bows!


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a 30" draw and I would take a Super Grizzly over a Samick Sage any day. The Sage stacked bad at the last inch of draw. I just recently sold a Samick Nighthawk that I had bought for my Dad but ended up being too heavy for him. It was a fantastic shooter with a 6 strand SBD string, Super quiet too. Handle was fantastic. Fit and finish like most Samicks looked kind of like a block.  if you had time or a need to sand it and make it pretty it would hands down be a better deal then a Super Grizzly save the fit and finish. Best for the money Takedown. It stacked at the very last half an inch of my draw but not bad at all.

I would not buy another regular Grizzly. I refuse to shoot dacron anymore.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

You need to shoot both in same poundage, side by side. The grip and balance are different. Just remember that the Bears tend to run a few pounds heavier than marked.


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

I have both and this is my opinion.

The Sage is an incredible shooter! The grip on the Sage actually feels more natural than the Grizzly in my hand. The Sage is nowhere near as nice in finish as the Grizzly but it's also half the price too. I like the looks and the lines of the Grizzly much more and then there is the whole history aspect of it. My #40 Grizzly spits arrows visibly faster than the #40 Sage and a bit flatter. *They both shoot extremely well*. I like the slightly smaller length and lesser weight of the Grizzly-hardly feels like I'm holding anything.

Bottom line and money aside..........I'll take the Grizzly every time!!!!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

I'd like to throw something out that's often forgotten. 
The Sage is an entry level bow. When the Griz was introduced, it too was an entry level bow. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

if the grizzly was 250$ instead around 350$ i would get the grizzly, but its not, brand new its 350-399 and for that money you can buy a damn good used bow or a brand new ILF rig...


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

For smoothness and accuracy, give a modern Bear Super Kodiak a try. My favorite recurve.


----------

